# New bowfishing Video!



## trkyhnt89 (Aug 22, 2011)

This is a video of my brother and a few guys he wanted me to post it for him, down in central FL.
Kat stickers.


----------



## B.Hud (Aug 22, 2011)

cool video. nice job guys


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Very Nice*

Great video guy's, love the tunes.    frydaddy40


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 23, 2011)

Cool video, very well done! And I was beginning to think I was the only person on earth who liked to bowfish in the daytime.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Aug 23, 2011)

nice!! good video and X2 on the good tunes!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Cool video. Is that on the Oklawaha? Not many rivers down here that clean.


----------



## rum3002576 (Aug 24, 2011)

cool video


----------

